# Maus => Wichtig!



## blubbadieblubb (19. Dezember 2003)

servus,

wenn hier ein user bei ist der die *Microsoft Wireless Intelli Explorer*  maus hat der moege sich doch mal bite bitte bei mir melden!

brauche die originalen treiber dafuer (die auf der cd mitgeliefert wurden) habe meine verschlampt und kann ohne kein cstrike mehr zocken da die maus ohne ende schwimmt! und im internet habe ich auch schon alles abgesucht nach den treibern.. da finden sich nur combo treiber an die zwar fuer die maus sind, aber bei mir net funzen! deswegen auch die originalen treiber...

need help

EDIT: so sieht die maus aus


----------



## M@DZG@ (19. Dezember 2003)

Hast du den hier schonmal probiert ? »link«


----------



## blubbadieblubb (19. Dezember 2003)

ja, da sind nur die treiber fuer die "intelli point"
das sind ja die combo treiber die bei mir nicht gingen.. deswegen ja die originalen!

aber trotzdem vielen dank!


----------



## blubber (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

schonmal an den Support eine Mail geschrieben ? Können dir sicher weiterhelfen.

bye

P.S. nice nick


----------



## blubbadieblubb (19. Dezember 2003)

ne, aber das wird sicher das naechste sein wenn ich keine hilfe bekommen sollte

bezueglich den nick... ja ich weiss


----------



## blubbadieblubb (19. Dezember 2003)

ich habs aber damals schon probiert mit den intellipoint treibern und es hat nix gebracht... nur die originalen treiber gingen 100%ig ohne das die maus immer so bloede schwimmt..

aber ich werde es mal mit der 4.*.* reihe probieren und melde mich denn erneut!

fettes danke erstmal 


EDIT: WO ISN JETZT SEIN BEITRAG HIN *confused*


----------



## Carndret (19. Dezember 2003)

So weit ich weiß gibt es nur die Combo Treiber. Das Ding heißt immer IntelliPoint. Das ist ja nur die Software. Was du brauchst ist wahrscheinlich nur die alte Version.
Ich hätte da den IntelliPoint 4.12 - den für XP, den es bei MS nicht mehr gibt. die haben den ja nur für ME/98.
Wenn du den haben willst ... sind 9.8MB könnte ich per ICQ schicken.

EDIT: Ich hatte falsch gelesen deswegen noch mal gelöscht und dann ist mir noch das eingefallen


----------



## blubbadieblubb (19. Dezember 2003)

ich braeuchte den denn aber fuer win2000


----------



## Carndret (19. Dezember 2003)

Ja der sollte auch für Win 2000 gehen. Bei dem neuen 5.0 Treiber steht ja auch Windows XP und 2000. Ich hoff mal das ist gleich. Ansonsten kann ich mal meine CD suchen.
Mir fällt gerade ein das gleiche Problem hat ein Freund auch. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens an was es liegt


----------



## blubbadieblubb (19. Dezember 2003)

so, ich habe gerade die intellipoint 4.12 installiert..... alles richtig eingestellt etc.

kannste total knicken den dreck... die maus schwimmt ohne ende! langsam bekomme ich echt schlechte laune! grrrr...


----------



## Carndret (20. Dezember 2003)

Wenn die auch nicht gehen, welche hattest du denn dann am Anfang drauf - oder hat es noch nie funktioniert?


----------

